

Original source code to Metroid - rhdoenges
http://kottke.org/11/10/metroid-source-code

======
rhdoenges
Priceless:

    
    
        .alias RandomNumber1		$2E	;Random numbers used--> 	
        .alias RandomNumber2		$2F	;throughout the game.

